# What size log splitter do I really need?



## ttyR2 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm interested in input from you guys as to what tonnage log splitter I actually need for the wood we have around here. It's almost all doug fir, pine, some larch, and occasionally locust (though I don't usually use that at all). I was looking at one of the 27 ton DHT splitters as a starting point, and would be modifying it later (just for faster cycle speeds). Do I actually need that kind of capacity? On occasion, I get pine rounds about 32" in diameter. I would like to run a 4-way wedge as well.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a 28t Oregon that runs a 4 way with ease. I also have a 25 ton mtd style that I have been working on. Both properly set up will split anthing


----------



## ttyR2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Found a few charts and it looks like I should probably stick with the 27+ ton splitters.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd stick with something with a horizontal shaft engine


----------



## srb08 (Jan 12, 2014)

It's better to have too much, than not enough.
Honestly, a 22 ton will probably handle most of what any of us will ever need to split.
That's why I have a 34 ton.


----------



## Jakers (Jan 13, 2014)

ive run a lot of splitters and found that most anything over 20 ton is more than what the average joe needs. wedge design plays a big roll in what tonnage is needed too. a fat wedge or a blunt edge requires more power as do 4 ways. if you are splitting mainly the wood you listed and only the standard single split wedge then id say a 22 ton speeco, mtd, husky, northstar... (or comparable) would suit your needs. if you are looking for more of a 4 way split then it may be worth it to step it up to the bigger ones. if you are looking for a faster cycle time than what is offered from the factory, maybe call them and see if they will upgrade your pump and lines.

from what ive heard DHT is a pretty new company and they may be willing to work with you to customize your splitter. that tends to go away as companies get bigger. 

how many cord are you putting up each year is another consideration. if you put up 5-6 then a cheaper one with slower cycle times would be fine. if you are getting into the 20-25 range then you may want to look into some of the higher end splitters with the added features for faster production


----------



## ReggieT (Jan 13, 2014)

srb08 said:


> It's better to have too much, than not enough.
> Honestly, a 22 ton will probably handle most of what any of us will ever need to split.
> That's why I have a 34 ton.


 LOVE IT!


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 13, 2014)

any 5hp unit will do the job for what you describe.


----------



## jrider (Jan 13, 2014)

I run a 22 ton with a 4 way all the time. I split almost nothing but hardwood, and 75% of that is oak. It does just fine on anything 24" or so and under provided there are no major knots or forks in the wood. I've also found easy splitting wood that is bigger than roughly 24" in diameter is just easier to split without the 4 way even though I could leave it on. When they are that big, I don't need 2 little pieces shooting out the bottom and landing on my feet when I am trying to muscle those around.


----------



## haveawoody (Jan 13, 2014)

speeco 22 ton vertical/horizontal for me and it's extremely rare to see a fail on it.
Having vertical mode is wonderful when you have dozens of rounds on the ground to big to move, makes short work of quite big rounds to manageable movable sizes.

("Need") is that an approved word here on this forum that everyone has 6 saws, 2 splitters, a backhoe, a bobcat, 5 sets of cutting clothes and gloves, a pole saw that has a layer of dust and when TSC has a bar oil sale it's like a white sale for women .


----------



## AIM (Jan 13, 2014)

Go big. That way it's there if ya need it.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 13, 2014)

save the pine for summer wienie roasts and burn the locust.


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a 22t Huskee/Speeco and it has done all that I have ever asked of it. It splits everything and what it won't split it will shear through. I am talking 30" elm rounds. I can count on one hand the number of times it didn't split a piece and all That was required was to reposition the piece and it did.

Compared to a larger splitter it uses less fuel and is easier to move around the yard. I can easily push it around by hand. It uses little fuel and the 4" cylinder travels faster than my friend's 35t Huskee.

Looking back this is one time I am glad I purchased the "lesser" model. It does what I need it to do. I split about 18 cords per year between myself, friends, and family. IMHO if you need more splitter than I have then you shouldprobably go commercial and get ready to spend some real cash.


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 13, 2014)

For our pnw wood, an x27 and an 8lb maul for the stubborn stuff.


----------



## 04titanse (Jan 13, 2014)

I have an older splitter that has a 5hp honda gc160, I am guessing its in the 12-16 ton range and believe it or not it will split anything we can pick up to put on it. Never had a piece it wouldn't split. Cycle time isn't super fast, but it gets the job done and I only paid $350 for it with a brand new honda engine in it.


----------



## DHT (Jan 13, 2014)

TTYR2,
You can put up to a 21 GPM on our standard 27 ton unit. Beyond 25 GPM the valve becomes the limiting factor. We have 21 GPM pumps if you are interested in upgrading... Of course to power the larger pump you would need a bigger engine. So you might be better off with a 28 ton to start.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 13, 2014)

An honest 15 ton will likely split near anything you'll need it to...
Notice I said an honest 15 ton... meaning, for most splitters sold now-a-days, you'll need one with a decal stuck on it claiming at least 22 ton.
*


----------



## Jredsjeep (Jan 13, 2014)

i have the 27ton MTD and it has worked great for me splitting about 10 cords a year between me and family. i have had it about 7 years now with no problems. there is a weak spot in the way the cylinders mount though since there are lugs welded to the side of it. they can crack out and fail on the earlier designs. i believe that has been fixed but i am still not crazy about having that set up on mine. mine has split some big stuff in the 28inch across range and will only stall if i get in a real bad crotch, most of the time it will shear through. like others have said i have only hung it up maybe a handful of times.

if i had to do it over again i would probably go with the speedco one, i picked one out before i came here though.


----------



## jdhacker (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a older 15 ton brave, most of the stuff I run across it is 18 to 20' hickory, and oak. I have no problems splitting that size wood with it.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's the real question, do you want to get a year's worth of splits done in a weekend? A week? or a month? I run my tw-6 almost exclusively with the 4 way wedge on it. I realize my machine is probably much larger than what we are discussing here. The principal of the 4-way still applies. If most of rounds you handle can be split 4 or more ways, you can get a lot more accomplished with each stroke...even if that stroke may be a little slower than other models considered. I'd get the one that can punch out more splits. As for bumping up the cycle time, the obvious is a larger pump....but does a larger pump make the whole operation of splitting wood faster? Or would auto cycle valves make your operation more effeceint? Get the cylinder started, then walk away to get your next round. By the time you get back you have 4 splits on the deck and the cylinder is retracted and ready for the next one.


----------



## jdhacker (Jan 13, 2014)

I have split 3 cords in a day, I think people over look the fact that unless you have 2 people running a good splitter you can't keep up.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 13, 2014)

Its real hard to work a splitter to its potential unless you have 3-4 people....


----------



## AIM (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll agree with that. 3 people makes splitting pretty damn fast without anyone getting a workout. 1 guy loading. One person stacking, and 1 just runnin the lever. Makes a lot of wood fast.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 13, 2014)

I try to have one person running it, one at the wedge and the other one or two bringing the wood


----------



## Joesell (Jan 14, 2014)

I like having extra people help me, but it's a luxury I rarely have. So to fix the getting buried problem, I picked up an old hay elevator off craigslist. Swapped out the motor for a chonda and away we go. Now I buck all my wood, then fire up the TW6 and make short work of it.


----------



## C SAW 090 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a 10 ton 30 year old monkey wards splitter with a 6hp robin. it does just fine for a little one. i like it cause its small and easy to move around. only thing that sux is its low to the ground, so i put milk crates under the wheels. i would rather split alone, that way if i split my hand off its my falt and i don't have to return the favor


----------



## John R (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a 22 ton Huskee from TSC, it has split everything I've thrown at it.
Good splitter for the money.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jan 14, 2014)

As WhiteSpider stated, what tonnage the splitter claims to be & what it really is does not normally match. Example, I have a 4" cylinder with a *valve whose pressure release is set for 2,500 psi*. This calculates to be 15 tons. This size cylinder is frequently called a 20-22 ton splitter. A 4.5" cylinder bore will give you just under 20 ton & a 5" bore cylinder will provide you 25 tons.
http://www.calculatoredge.com/mech/pushpull hydraulic cylinder.htm

A splitter with a 4" cylinder & sharp narrow 4-way wedge/blade for splitting will split/cut just about anything you need if you take time to learn to read the wood & load into the splitter appropriately. However, if you have a dull/blunt, wide wedge, instead of cutting through the tough knots, you will be trying to tear them apart & will need a higher tonnage splitter.

As I lower the log lift halfway down & fill it up with rounds to split before starting the splitter, having an auto-cycle valve would not be useful to me. (I'm not running around grabbing the rounds to be split, they are waiting with me). If I was incorporating the splitter into a wood processor where I will be cutting a round while the splitter is splitting, then yes an auto-cycle valve would be a great option.

I'll stop before I get too long winded.


----------

